# what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG



## NJB (Jul 3, 2002)

??


----------



## Swollen (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (NJB)*

auto group I think.


----------



## M.A.A.D (May 17, 2002)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (Swollen)*

audi gruppe


----------



## headrush (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (Swollen)*

LOL! It stands for "aktiengesellschaft". It's like "incorporated" in German, every company is AG. BMW AG, HELLA AG...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (headrush)*

quote:[HR][/HR]LOL! It stands for "aktiengesellschaft". It's like "incorporated" in German, every company is AG. BMW AG, HELLA AG...[HR][/HR]​yup what he said


----------



## 3URO DUB (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (M.A.A.D)*

quote:[HR][/HR]audi gruppe
[HR][/HR]​LOL nice guess


----------



## NJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (headrush)*

quote:[HR][/HR]LOL! It stands for "aktiengesellschaft". It's like "incorporated" in German, every company is AG. BMW AG, HELLA AG...[HR][/HR]​Hehe, that's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (NJB)*

Volkswagen Audi Group, 99% sure


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (Grabbit)*

It's "Aktiengesellschaft." But for extra credit, can anyone tell me the difference between "AG" and "GmbH" (which is "Gesellschaft mit behafte..." something-or-other)? Is GmbH more like a U.S. limited-liability company ("LLC") and AG more like a U.S. "Inc." or UK "Ltd."?
Just idle curiosity -- this is the stuff I think about when I have a four-day weekend away from work.








[Edited for a typo -- proof that I really DO have too much time on my hands today....]


[Modified by OstTrefftWest, 2:43 PM 11-29-2002]


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (NJB)*

(V)olkswagen (A)udi (G)ruppe


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (Batan)*

Okay, I've called upon my trusty Harper-Collins German-English Dictionary....
"*AG* _abk_ ( = _Aktiengesellschaft_) (_Brit._) (public) limited company, Ltd.; (_US_) corporation, Inc."
"*Aktien-* _zW_ ... *~gesellschaft* _f_ joint-stock company...."
And for my own benefit....
"*GmbH* _f_ _abk_ ( = _Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung_) (private) limited company, Ltd. (_Brit._); corporation, inc. (_US_)."
So -- My guess is that "VAG" probably _does_ mean "Volkswagen-Audi Gruppe," but that "Volkswagen, AG" is a different animal -- namely, the German equivalent of "Volkswagen, Inc." or "Volkswagen, Ltd."
Okay, I'd better go to work for a few hours just so I stop being anal about stuff like this.... (Flame goggles on







....) Cheers!


[Modified by OstTrefftWest, 8:32 PM 11-29-2002]


----------



## D.A.T. (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (OstTrefftWest)*

I think it's Volkswagen Audi Group as well. Hence the name on the 1552 VAG scan tool.


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (OstTrefftWest)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
So -- My guess is that "VAG" probably _does_ mean "Volkswagen-Audi Gruppe," but that "Volkswagen, AG" is a different animal -- namely, the German equivalent of "Volkswagen, Inc." or "Volkswagen, Ltd."[HR][/HR]​That's exactly right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (VW-BMW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
So -- My guess is that "VAG" probably _does_ mean "Volkswagen-Audi Gruppe," but that "Volkswagen, AG" is a different animal -- namely, the German equivalent of "Volkswagen, Inc." or "Volkswagen, Ltd."[HR][/HR]​
. . . Or Volkswagen Automobile Concern for that matter.


----------



## Dubturbo (Jul 19, 2000)

Remember there was never a Volkswagen-Audi Group per se. VW just bought Audi from Daimler Benz back in the sixties, it was a takeover rather than a merger. It just so happens that the words Volkswagen Audi Group (or indeed Gruppe) happens to fit the acronym for Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft. In Europe the VAG 1552 tool is also used on SEATs and Škodas, so even if the acronym VAG was used in the Volkswagen-Audi Group sense, it would be a lot more appropriate for it to be used in the Volkswagen Aktiengesellscaft sense, as the former would exclude the other 2 volume subsidiaries of Volkswagen AG. 

Jeez I need to get out more


----------



## smazzrt (Jun 10, 2000)

*Re: (VW-DOHC-16V)*

moved, no mk2 content.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (OstTrefftWest)*

Yes, that's what it is. I used to work for Hoechst AG.


----------



## rtenke (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (NJB)*

AG means Aktiengesellschaft. Take it from a native German speaker.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (Grabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Volkswagen Audi Group, 99% sure[HR][/HR]​And "BMW AG" is BMW Audi Group? I don't think so. You needed to wait until you were 100% sure, or at least notice that most/all German corporations have AG in their name.


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (NC-GTI)*

i'm 2% sure that it stands for "Always Good"


----------



## mk2jetta (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (1fastdub)*

AG = Aktiengesellschaft
and
VAG= Volkswagen-Audi Group gruppe whatever


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (mk2jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]AG = Aktiengesellschaft
and
VAG= Volkswagen-Audi Group gruppe whatever[HR][/HR]​I can't believe this thread is still around.
AG = Aktiengesellschaft
End of discussion ... period.
And to think we drive German cars. I hope no real Germans see this thread.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (Cooper)*

Volkwagen AG - Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft
VAG - von Adolf gegruendet......


----------



## JR! (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (Jouko Haapanen)*

ha ha!!
too funny...too true sadly....
quote:[HR][/HR]
VAG - von Adolf gegruendet......







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (JR!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ha ha!!
too funny...too true sadly....

VAG - von Adolf gegruendet......







[HR][/HR]​yep it is true, but it's not the proudest part of VW history.


----------



## Dutchman (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (Cooper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
And to think we drive German cars. I hope no real Germans see this thread.[HR][/HR]​not a german, but i am quite disturbed by the fact that the right answer is in like post 3 and it takes this many people repeating it before some-one believes him


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: what does "AG" stand for...ex/ Volkswagen AG (headrush)*

quote:[HR][/HR]LOL! It stands for "aktiengesellschaft". It's like "incorporated" in German, every company is AG. BMW AG, HELLA AG...[HR][/HR]​
This thread doesn't need to be open anymore! 
Thanks for the good answers folks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

